# What changes were made to 1.4t engine for 2019 (MKVII) ?



## BriGTI (Jul 18, 1999)

My 1.4t (a 2017) engine requires the use of 5w30 or 5w40 weight oil that meets VW 502, VW 503 or VW 504 specifications.


The 2019 Jetta with a 1.4t requires the use of a 0w20 weight oil that meets VW 508 specifications.


What changes were made to the engine to allow/require the use of this oil?
If it is safe to do so, I would like to run the 0w20 in my car.


I usually use this site to find oils that match a certain spec. https://www.oilspecifications.org/oiltool/oiltool.php Unfortunately, the site doesn't have info for VW 508 yet.



*FROM 2017 OWNER'S MANUAL*











*FROM 2019 OWNER'S MANUAL*


----------



## Encinoman45 (Jan 13, 2018)

I don't know of any changes to the engine but I'd use whatever is recommended in the manual for warranty purposes. I believe a 5w30 or 5w40 would offer more protection than a thinner 0w20 anyway, which is mainly being recommended for miniscule fuel economy increases.


----------



## umeng2002 (Jul 9, 2003)

For warranty issues, if it would ever come to it; use an oil that is expressly approved for VW 508 usage - not just "recommended" for use with VW 508.

Plenty of extremely high quality oils aren't approved for use simply because they didn't submit them to VW. Legally, if VW explicitly approves an oil, they can't say the usage of that oil is grounds to void a warranty issue.

Unless you strip down the engine and measure every part, you don't know for sure what they changed that allows them to use a thinner oil. Don't guess, use what the manual says.


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

Only VW can answer the question on whatever they did to the 2019+ to make 0w20 a requirement


----------

